# سؤال لاخواني مهندسي الفلزات



## vdm2010 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

اخوكم احمد من الاسكندرية خريج 2010 قسم هندسة الفلزات والمواد

في كلية هندسة البترول والتعدين

انا خلصت ومليش جيش والحمد لله لاني وحيد ..

المهم بدات مرحلة البحث عن عمل وبعت اميلات وفاكسات لاغلب شركات البترول 

ورحت برضه قدمت كمان في القاهرة في المعادي .... غير كدة لفيت عندنا في اسكندرية

في برج العرب وقدمت سيفيهات لكن في البعض رد عليا انهم طالبين 

تخصصات ميكانيكا بس انتاج وباور وكدة دة غير المشكلة الاكبر وهي الخبرة

وفي ناس لما اقولهم خريج 2010 بابقي ولا كاني بقلهم نكتة اني عايز اشتغل ...

وفي مرة كنت في منطقة العاشر لقيت 95% من اللي شفتهم لا بيقدموا سكن للمغتربين

ولا بياخدوا اللي لسة خريجين ... المهم في احد الشركات واحد حد يجربنا 

دخلنا المصنع وتقريبا كل اسئلته عن التصميم وبرامج التصميم والتحكم والcnc

وحاجات كتييييير تبع الانتاج وكنت انا وزميلي وبصراحة في اسئلة معرفنهاش

رغم ان الي سالنا نفسه ميعرفش الفرق بين النحاس النقي والbrass وهو شغال في المكان بقاله 11 سنة زي ما قلنا ...!!!

سؤالي هو واحد خريج هندسة فلزات 2010 المفروض يعمل ايه ويروح في ..؟؟؟

يعني كل اللي درسناه من اول منحني الحديد والكربون ونظرية الانخلاعات والسبائك وتصميمها والمعالجات الحرارية والتاكل بانوعه وتحليل الانهيارات وباقي فروع الميتالرجي

هل كافي ومطلوب في سوق العمل ولا لازم كورسات في تخصص الانتاج ...؟؟؟

وانا عرفت خريجين برضه من عندنا اتجهوا لسكة اللحام والانسبكشن وبرضه في الcathodic protection فهل هو دة الطريق
الامثل وابدا فيه بالدورات في الطرق المعروفة ...؟؟

افيدونا افادكم الله لاني حاسس اني اخترت قسم مش مطلوب في مصروادبست فيه-رغم اني حبيت دراسته- وبقيت زي اللي رقصوا علي الحبل.

اللي في السوق ومجال العمل دلوقتي ... ينصحوني بايه ..؟؟

وجزاكم الله خيرا

​


----------



## محمد حمزه (27 أكتوبر 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

قال تعالى ( وفي السماء رزقكم وما توعدون)

أخي الكريم مهندس أحمد ... لا تقلق فرزقك مكتوب ... المهم ألا تيأس من البحث حتى يكتب الله لك التوفيق

رحلة البحث عن العمل رحلة شاقة ومتعبة ... أعلمها جيدا 

نعم قسم الفلزات متشعب كثيرا ولكني أرى هذا التشعب ميزة وليس عيبا

أنصحك بأن تبحث في كل المجالات ولا تربط نفسك بمجال دون الآخر في هذه الفترة ... فهذا أفضل .. ولكن اطلب من الله دائما أن يكتب لك مافيه الخير .. ولا تنسى الإستخارة

نعم المجال الصناعي هاديء في هذه الآونة بسبب الأزمة المالية العالمية التي مرة على العالم منذ فترة .. ولكننا متفائلون بقرب إنفتاحه مرة أخرى مع مطلع العام بإذن الله تعالى

(علمت أن رزقي لن يأخذه غيري فاطمأن قلبي)


----------



## محايد (27 أكتوبر 2010)

vdm2010 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخوكم احمد من الاسكندرية خريج 2010 قسم هندسة الفلزات والمواد
> 
> ...



حاول التخصص في هندسة التآكل
ستجد كل ماذكرت ياتيك تباعا مثل الحماية الكاثودية ...وهو تخصص مطلوب وقلة من المهنسين يحملون شهادات عليا في هذا التخصص


----------



## vdm2010 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي الردود


----------

